# Flagged Occupations for SOL 2015-16?



## gd2015 (Jan 27, 2015)

Hi
As per my knowledge AWPA advices DIBP on the flagged occupations in SOL by the month of March.
Are the AWPA recommendations out for SOL 2015-16?
I am planning to apply for ICT Business Analyst in 2015-16, provided the occupation is still a part of SOL. 
Are the ICT occupations in danger of getting removed from the SOL this year as well?


----------



## 3br4h!m (Apr 4, 2015)

This year as well? Were ICT occupations removed last year? 

From what I see on the website, NO ICT occupations are on the flagged list: Flagged Occupations


----------



## gd2015 (Jan 27, 2015)

3br4h!m said:


> This year as well? Were ICT occupations removed last year?
> 
> From what I see on the website, NO ICT occupations are on the flagged list: Flagged Occupations


This comes as a huge relief. I suppose I can go ahead with my ACS assessment now.


----------



## 3br4h!m (Apr 4, 2015)

gd2015 said:


> This comes as a huge relief. I suppose I can go ahead with my ACS assessment now.


The webpage doesn't list ICT occupations, but a link to the PDF on the same page does: http://www.awpa.gov.au/our-work/lab...upation-list/documents/FlaggedOccupations.pdf

So I'm not sure if its something to be happy about, yet.


----------



## ozengineer (May 19, 2014)

Oh, no, civil engineer... just as I started the process, assessing all my qualifications, etc. Please, not next year.


----------



## Laxie (Jun 10, 2014)

3br4h!m said:


> The webpage doesn't list ICT occupations, but a link to the PDF on the same page does: http://www.awpa.gov.au/our-work/lab...upation-list/documents/FlaggedOccupations.pdf
> 
> So I'm not sure if its something to be happy about, yet.


That's so weird! How come there's such a discrepancy from the same source?  ....I guess the PDF file is out of date, coz according to the headlights from newspaper around last Nov, accountants have already been removed from flagged occupation list. Anyone, please shed some light on this?


----------



## Laxie (Jun 10, 2014)

Hi guys,
If I've got an invitation for an EOI of visa 189 before the new SOL comes out but not yet lodged visa application, will the removal of my nominated occupation from the new SOL affect me then?


----------



## gd2015 (Jan 27, 2015)

Hi Guys.
I came across this reply in the other thread. 
"Guys, Apparently there is a lot of wrong info floating around.

Two things

1)As of July 1,2014 all the functions of awpa is transferred to Department of industry

2)The link that is provided is an old list.

Goto home page of awpa and look at the excerpt below:
"As of 1 July 2014 the functions of the Australian Workforce and Productivity Agency (AWPA) have been transferred to the Australian Government's Department of Industry.

This website provides access to information on AWPA, and to research and work published by AWPA, prior to 1 July 2014. The information on this website is current only up until 1 July 2014.

AWPA and its predecessor Skills Australia provided advice to the Australian Government on Australia's skills and workforce development needs from 1 July 2008 to 1 July 2014."


Having said that if you google recommendations for SOL 2015-16 department of industry has made recommendations in Oct 2014 and ICT occupations are still flagged.

However i truly and strongly believe they will not be taking away ICT from next years SOL.Changes to visa framework may be there, but SOL will have ICT. "

Also below is the link for recommendations this year. It clearly says that employment growth is strong in ICT occupations but there is an over supply of ICT professionals.
http://www.industry.gov.au/industry.../2015Submissions/Department-of-Employment.pdf


----------



## batcoder0619 (Aug 28, 2013)

gd2015 said:


> Hi Guys.
> I came across this reply in the other thread.
> "Guys, Apparently there is a lot of wrong info floating around.
> 
> ...


According to the document:
"The Department does not make any recommendation about these ICT professions but suggests that they be flagged (or continue to be flagged) for further monitoring."

So I guess nothing to be alarmed about. Maybe DIBP would reduce ceiling. Let's hope for the best.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Very insightful report. Thanks for sharing.

The facts provided are indeed alarming for ICT occupations. Way too many applicants per job vacancy. And add to that this very last statement from the report:


> In addition, there is evidence that employers are using alternative, more targeted options to
> recruit skills needed from outside Australia.


a.k.a. _outsourcing_


----------



## 3br4h!m (Apr 4, 2015)

Nothing to be worried about, in my opinion. At the most, DIBP might reduce the ceiling value. 

This report, which DIBP references, suggests that ICT demand-supply is balanced: http://www.clarius.com.au/media/clarius/clarius skills indicator may 2014 - summary.pdf


----------



## medo10 (Apr 1, 2014)

Flagged occupation does not mean it will be 100%removed from SOL list . it is reading for Australian market base on which occupation could be oversupply in the future years. There are some occupations flagged since many years and still available in the sol list. For example, accounting has been flagged since a while ago, but it is still in the list.


----------



## AliAU (Apr 22, 2015)

Is there such a list for CSOL?! I'm applying on 190 and concerned it'll change 1 July. Apply as a pharmaceutical sales rep.


----------



## tdotguy (May 22, 2015)

The Clarius report does give a bit of relief. It does say that ICT professionals are in balance in terms of supply and demand. 

The Department of Industry report does say that there is an oversupply, however, the growth of the industry is expected to be 12.8% (compared to an average of 7.5%) over the next 5 years. Also, it looks like there is an imbalance of graduates in ICT, most being from the international variety rather than domestic. With those facts, I don't see how they could possibly justify the removal of ICT professions from the SOL. Logically, it doesn't make sense given the current market conditions. 

In addition, with 49.9 applicants per job vacancy, only 5 of those actually have valid skills for the vacancy. Which means only 10% of applicants are appropriate for the vacancy they apply to. In my opinion, the 5 is the most important number with regards to applicants. In reality companies may have a lot of applicants, but in terms of applicants appropriate to the vacancy, that number still remains pretty low. So, while there is some saturation in overall numbers, there still seems to be a shortage of pertinent skills in the ICT labour market.

Of course, this is just one person's analysis and opinion. Take it with a grain of salt, but I'm pretty confident the ICT professions won't be going away in the 2015 - 2016 year, and probably won't be going anywhere for a while - though they will continue to monitor the market, because as we all know technology does shift very quickly.


----------

